# **** trapping under colverts



## redneck56 (Oct 5, 2009)

guys do you have any advice for trapping under colverts for *****? and if you were to set 20 or so conibear and foot hold traps under colverts for ****, how many do you think you would trap?


----------



## moneyshot27 (Jan 13, 2009)

the amount of animals you catch (any species) isn't necessarily determined by the amount of traps you have in place. true, the more traps you set the better your odds are of making catches. but you can only catch as many critters as are in the area. if there are only three **** in an area don't expect to catch 12.


----------



## premoj (Feb 23, 2009)

Trapping in culverts is one of my favorite spots to trap. I trap on a large piece of state land with a lot of roads and culvert pipes everywhere. However you have to hide the traps very well because if people spot them when driving by they will most likely take them. Culverts act like a natural funnel and many different species use them. I've had a culvert produce around 15 ***** in a season and others never got a single thing it all depends on the location. However if you find a culvert that looks promising (lots of tracks) place traps at both ends. I've done this and have gotten two ***** in one night from the same culvert.


----------



## trapperSD (Oct 6, 2010)

I live in South Dakota, Your sister state! This is my first year trapping ****. I trap K-9's thats all. When are the ***** prime?


----------

